# Crow Attack!



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello, everyone 

I could really use some advice!
My mother came across a pigeon being attacked by a crow on her way to work yesterday morning, and rescued it. It only seemed to have suffered the loss of a few feathers, and she took it to work with her. It just sat on her desk all day with its eyes closed. She offered it some muesli and water, but it's just not interested.

So she brought him home to me. I wrapped him up in a box with a fleecy rug and a hot water bottle, and crushed up a multivitamin pill in some warm water. I wasn't sure but I thought that might give him some strength, since he won't eat. I managed to trickle some down the side of his beak, and he did swallow quite a bit.

Not only did he survive the night, but he was standing up this morning, albeit still with his eyes closed. This is an improvement, right? 

He also seems to react when I pet him, and if I dip his beak into the water with sugar and vitamin, he does drink it himself.

But he's still got his eyes closed, and he's so weak. I don't know what can be wrong with him, I'm so worried!

He's not visibly injured, and I can't feel any broken bones. His beak and mouth looks normal, no mucous or discoloration. He seems to be breathing normally. He has been sitting and standing with his chest puffed out really far, and leaning back, I don't know what that could mean...

Please help me! I really hope I can save him. I watched a seagull get smashed by a speeding car a few weeks ago, while I was at work, and his wing was snapped. Nobody at work seemed to care about a seagull, and they were so callous. The only thing I could do was call the ranger, who put him to sleep. I don't want to hand this little pigeon over to anyone, because I'm pretty sure they'll just want to put him down!

We nicknamed him Taxi, by the way, because mum was carrying him around at work all day


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Plex, good job on the save! There are quite a few forum members that will be able to help you....some helpfull info for them
1.your location
2.pictures of the bird
3.pictures of the birds poops
thanks again for the great save...Taxi most surely appreciates it


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, he might need some food for one thing. Can you post any pictures of him?

Pidgey


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for the fast replies...I'm a little anxious!

I'm in Australia-Perth. 

I'm not sure, but I'm thinking he might be young...? He doesn't look like the other pigeons I've seen arund the city. 
The feathers on his hest are a bit matted, feeding him the vitamin water was a messy business, because he doesn't want to open his beak.

The stool seems normal to me, but I don't really know a lot about birds:/


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh and he's only pooped once today, no white, only dark green...is this dehydration?

I'm getting him to drink regularly, and I'm thinking maybe I should try that thing with the frozen peas, it's just that I'm worried that they're too big, and it's really hard to get him to open his beak.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I would try the peas just make sure they are nice and warm (not hot) and squishy.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll give that a go now, thank you


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if its safe to put Neosporin on wounds like that if you have no immediate choice?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Budd said:


> Does anyone know if its safe to put Neosporin on wounds like that if you have no immediate choice? I just hope the wounds don't get infected.


i would do it...it wont do no harm


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

He's adamant abut this whole "I'm not eating your silly peas" thing, but I'm going to nip down to the chemist for a syringe. Shoud I keep giving him the multivitamin? Or would this be a bad idea?


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Their are a few videos on youtube about how to handfeed young pigeons. If he struggles to much just abandon the idea. Beaks are kind of fragile on young pigeons. This may be the only way to get him to eat some peas. Be very careful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvkyKtf92BM


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, he's simply GOT to eat, and he's certainly starving going on those poops. I've never had any trouble feeding them the hard way and haven't had any trouble with their beaks either. I usually just roll peas down them. He really needs quite a bit more food per day than you might imagine--30 peas might only be one good meal, for instance.

And it's certainly possible that he's concurrently sick with something, by the way. Generally, I might have already started such a bird on some antibiotics as well as be tube-feeding him (with a powdered-add-warm-water bird formula like Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula).

Pidgey


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

The peas seem too big for him, and he's put up quite a fight against them! I got quite a bit of mushed up cereal and bread into him with a syringe, and he seems a bit brighter now, so maybe I'll just stick with that until he'll eat on his own?

I would like to give him some antibiotics, just in case, I have Amoxycillin...but how much would I give to him?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Plex, 


Guide his Beak into tepid Rehydration Solution...any Drug Store - "Pedelite".

If you can not get that, dissolve a little pinch of Salt, and one of Sugar, into a Teacup of Water...have the Water close to body temperature...

Guide his Beak into it gently, for him to drink.

Get him re-hydrated...


'Neosporin' will be fine for superficial injuries.


If you want, gently apply some to his Eye Lids also.
..do not rub it in, simply 'dab' very gently so the little squig of Neosporin is all that touches.

Soon as old poops and further urates start coning out, post more images of them.



Phil
Lv


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Pidgey, It just seems like the tops of young pigeons beaks are very soft. My experience with feral pigeons is that they struggle to much when force feeding them. I understand the bird has to eat. It may be very dificult in this situation because of the trama to the birds chest area thats visible in the photo.It might hurt if the chest area gets handled during the hand feeding.I hope all goes well when Plex gets back with that syringe feeding device.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

you wanna put the pea if not half a pea like half way in his beak he will do the rest.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

I did get bits of pea into his mouth, but even when he closed his beak on them, he just spat them out.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry, missed the last couple of posts 

I mixed up the sugar, salt and water, he seems to be all good with that. The syringe seems to be working for everything.

I don't see any injury on his chest, his feathers are just all sort of glued together at the moment. He doesn't seem to mind when I touch it. He's still not totally alert, but more perky than he was. He wants to stand up freely now instead of being bundled up in that towel.

I'm still going to have to take a trip to the pharmacy though, about his eyes.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

He needs to be rehydrated.

Do this in a way where hs is allowed to drink volentarily, with your guidance.

Once rehydrated, unless his Eyes are infected, he will probably open them.



He is also old enough to be eating small whole Seeds, assuming his system can pass them...for which, guiding his Beak for him to drink, will also make it understood by him, and, easier for you then, to guide his Beak into a small bowl of Seeds, which, if one right, he will 'gobble' the Seeds as if he were eating from his parent's throat, if not actually pecking them.


Dehydrated Pigeons will sometimes keep their Eyes closed...as well as baing weak and off balance or wobbly.


What is it then which is on his Breast Feather areas?

Look very carefully there to see if any wounds to the Crop.


Is there any odor if you smell inside his Beal with his Beak open?


Is there anything in his Crop presently, that you can feel?


Get him drinking...tepid electrolytes...try and have him drink several more times tonight.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought that was clotted blood from the crow ripping out some feathers. The picture does look a bit graffic. My girlfriend nearly cried when she saw the center picture. Looks like a bath is in order to clean up those matted feathers once things settle down.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Plex,


If you wish further opinions about his Eyes, please post some clear, close up images showing his Eyes...that way there can be a better possibility for seeing critical details.


Until he is rehydrated and clearing out his Kidneys and Intestines, force feeding is not a good idea.


Get him rehydrated first, ideally, by gently working WITH him for him to drink.


Best wishes!



Las Vegas


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it might have been dehydration, because he's opening his eyes to look at me now, and they look fine.

I'm not actually sure what that matted stuff is, but it can't be blood, because I've looked him all over and there's no wound anywhere. His crop isn't wounded at all, but it seems empty.

He seems to have brightened up a lot now, he's moving around in his basket, and stretching his wings, yawning, and getting comfy.

I have been trying to entice him to eat some sesame seeds, but he's just ignoring them. With some persistence I have been able to get him to drink a little, but I'm worried he's not drinking enough.

I would like to give him a bath, but I'm not sure how he'd react :/ how should I go about it? And what's the best way to dry wet feathers?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Plex,


Please continue to encourage him to drink...do this often, do it for 24 hours.

Once old poops and urates are clearing out, THEN worry about offering food.


Probably, by then, he will be showing some interest in Seeds.

He needs to be rehydrated...this has to occur before feeding/eating can resume.


Wait on the Bath till next week or sometime after that even.


See if you can determine what he has on his Feathers...does it come off on your finger tips? Is it gummy or sticky? Does it have an odor? Does it have a color? Does it have a texture?


Get some Parakeet or Finch Seed...this will be small, whole Seeds suitable for a Pigeon and easy for his to deal with.

Keep encouraging him to drink...have the electrolytes close to body temperature...

Post images of poops/urates as soon as there are some.


Phil
Lv


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

The stuff on his chest doesn't have a colour or smell, and it's just sort of dried his feathers into spikes. I'm actually thinking mum may have tried to feed him something yesterday, and maybe spilled it a little. She said something about meusli.

He has pooped quite a bit in the last couple of hours. I'm having problems with my phone now, so can't upload pictures, but they are the same as before. Dark green and white.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If you can get some Baby Bird type Powder Formula...

Mix some up so it is 'Soupy', and see if you can get tim to drink it.

You might have to gently guide his Beak by keeping your finger tips on it, you will be trying to imitate what his parent's Throat felt like...

Offer the thin formula, in a Tea Cup, warm it, stirring, in a Sauce Pan of warm water, so the formula is uniformly warmed.

Warm slightly moist finger tips on his Beak...keep them on his Beak...guide his Beak into the Cup of 'soupy' formula.

Probably he has not eatin in some days...so, starting tomorrow mid day, Lunch time say, see if you can do that.

This would be easier on him than Seeds would be for now.


If you can not get Powder Baby Bird formula, get plain 'Malto Meal' and plain 'Graham Crackers' and make those into a powder, add Water, dissolve and stirr well, warm it, and try that.


Don't cook it.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in Perth, Australia.

I only know of one store that may have things like that, I'll have to call up tomorrow and ask. I'll have to leave little Taxi with my mother tomorrow, as I have to go to work. Maybe she can go on a mission for some formula...I have whey protein and almond meal, don't suppose that would be any good?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Budd said:


> Pidgey, It just seems like the tops of young pigeons beaks are very soft. My experience with feral pigeons is that they struggle to much when force feeding them. I understand the bird has to eat. It may be very dificult in this situation because of the trama to the birds chest area thats visible in the photo.It might hurt if the chest area gets handled during the hand feeding.I hope all goes well when Plex gets back with that syringe feeding device.


Well, I've usually got them with my left hand coming around both sides of their head from the back so they can't really move or struggle much--that's why their beaks aren't in any danger of getting bent. And they literally don't have any choice. It's okay because it usually only takes them a day or two to figure out that it's in their best interest anyhow. When they get a little food & water in them, they start perking up pretty quickly if they're not concurrently sick--that usually takes a day or two.

And then they start taking over the house!

Pidgey


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Pidgey said:


> Well, I've usually got them with my left hand coming around both sides of their head from the back so they can't really move or struggle much--that's why their beaks aren't in any danger of getting bent. And they literally don't have any choice. It's okay because it usually only takes them a day or two to figure out that it's in their best interest anyhow. When they get a little food & water in them, they start perking up pretty quickly if they're not concurrently sick--that usually takes a day or two.
> 
> And then they start taking over the house!
> 
> Pidgey


That's adorable

Taxi's started developing a bit of an attitude himself. He's very interested in what's going on around him, although he doesn't seem suspicious, and certainly not frightened. He seems to really enjoy being petted too. Maybe he's young enough to think this is all part of growing up? 

My dog has become rather obsessed with Taxi. She just wants to sit by the basket (it is covered, don't worry!) and keep guard. One of my cats scooted past to get to the door, and the dog warned her off pretty sharp.

I'm really hoping he'll be doing better tomorrow!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pigeons are cool that way!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

really try to get a good look in his throat to make sure you don't see anything that looks like cheese in there in the back of his throat, that could be one reason why the peas may not want to go down.
you may have to resort to tube feeding, i have to run out, but i know there are videos on how to somewhere on her.
wrap him up in a towel like a birdie burrito with just his head sticking out and you should be able to open his beak try to open it more from the side rather than the tip, they usually work hard to close it just keep it slightly parted with firm but light pressure for a few seconds then he should relax it and resist less,


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Plex,



Post some good, clear, close-up images of the Poops if you can.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Pidgey said:


> Well, I've usually got them with my left hand coming around both sides of their head from the back so they can't really move or struggle much--that's why their beaks aren't in any danger of getting bent. And they literally don't have any choice. It's okay because it usually only takes them a day or two to figure out that it's in their best interest anyhow. When they get a little food & water in them, they start perking up pretty quickly if they're not concurrently sick--that usually takes a day or two.
> 
> And then they start taking over the house!
> 
> Pidgey


That technique works on 18 day olds. I should have said i was refering to 25 to 30 something day old feral squeakers that can shoulder and kick there way out of being hand fed. those have to be wrapped in a blanket to hand feed. The average joe and jane that find a young pigeon on the street don't have the skills of pigeon loft owners.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Bud, 


But if one can get them 'Nuzzling' and asking to be fed, does not matter how old they are, one can feed them by Hand, making one's Hand be like the parent's Beak and Throat...rolling the Seeds in as they open their Beak to 'gobble', for them to be stuffed to the gills in no time.



More or less like this -





Doing the up-and-down just like momma or poppa would.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all,

Taxi is not any better than yesterday evening, but he's not any worse. Something's gone wrong with my phone after plugging it into the computer last time, and it won't let me take photos, I'm going to see if my mother is able to hook hers up to the computer.
His poops are the same as yesterday, green and white.

He is looking around when there's noise, and when I move his basket, so I can only assume that's a good thing, since he wasn't doing that yesterday.

I'm giving him some more of that sugar/salt water, and I'm going to try giving him some warm water with whey powder in it. It's not exactly food, but it will give him some protein and stuff. 

He really does struggle when I try to feed him, but we're slowly coming to a bit of an agreement...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If there is Casean in Whey it might kill him.


I am not up on whey to know what is has in it.


Can you get them 'Nuzzling' at least?


Have you tried?


Did I explain all this? I can't remember..!

Lol...


Let me know...


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Pdpbison, The technique you mentioned also works when trying to get pigeons to eat. Good advice to spread around.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I wish it would catch on!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It is actually very easy to give the bird frozen peas and corn which have been warmed up. Not hot, just warm. 

First, if you are right handed, place the bird on your lap, facing your right side. Now press him up gently against your body. If it makes it easier, you can wrap him in a towel, or put him in a cut of sleeve of a t-shirt, with his head sticking out. Now, come up behind his head with your left hand. Open his beak by lifting his upper beak with your left thumb and index finger,while opening the bottom beak with your right thumb and index finger. Put the pea in and push it way to the back of his throat. Let him close his mouth and swallow. Keep repeating this until you have given him maybe 30 to 40 peas to start with. Do this about 3 times a day, but only after the crop empties. Do not feed him again, until it empties. This is really easy, and a pigeon of ANY age, from 2 weeks on can be feed this way. Once you get the hang of it, it is so easy. And the bird will become more cooperative after a few meals. He will soon start eating on his own. If you hold him against your body that way, it gives you control over the bird. He cannot fight you and get away. It is VERY IMPORTANT TO GET FOOD INTO HIM NOW. Peas and corn will also put some moisture into him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Budd said:


> That technique works on 18 day olds. I should have said i was refering to 25 to 30 something day old feral squeakers that can shoulder and kick there way out of being hand fed. those have to be wrapped in a blanket to hand feed. The average joe and jane that find a young pigeon on the street don't have the skills of pigeon loft owners.


Any pigeon can be fed this way. It's in the holding technique. On your lap and against your body gives you the control. It really is easy.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yes yes please wrap him up and get some peas and corn into him


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Beaks aren't thaaat fragile. You can gently pop them open easily, just control your strength. I hold the birds with my right hand and open the beak with two fingers of the same hand, while I pop the food with the left one. Towel/blanket is a good idea, like it has been said. Put the peas in the back of the mouth because if not he'll spit them out, no doubt .


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Pawbla, beaks become very fragile when proper technique isn't used when opening the beak. All i said on page one was to be careful and i posted a youtube video link on how to hand feed pigeons by some guy named tossdart. Now i'm going back and forth on here defending being careful because everyone wants to stick their beak in with their opionion. I guess noboby ever saw blood come out of where the beak attaches to the head. I rescued a young pigeon with an eye injury and a large lump on her head. Controling the head was impossible but i had to feed her. She loved the food but kept putting up fight. That's how i know beaks can be fragile at a young age. She's fully recovered and will be released soon.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sometimes Beaks can be vary fragile...

Sometimes they can be very soft and very easily damaged, because the Bird has suffered Vitamin Mineral deficiencies...

Sometimes Beaks are injured already, or the Jaw is injured, dislocated, or broken.


It is good to have a variety of possible Feeding methods to choose from, to defer to the actual conditions and or eagerness or retisence a Pigeon may have.


Personally, I prefer to work with the Pigeon for them to eat volentarily on their own, or with me helping or me holding the food or me assuming the role of stand-in Daddy.


I am confident Plex's Pigeon will eat volentarily if a suitable formula is made and offered correctly, or, if the thawed Peas and Corn are cut up and offered more or less as I show my own habd offering small whole Seeds to the Squeaker I had just gotten in.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Plex,

If you follow Jay3's instructions for gently prying, holding the top beak between thumb & forefinger of left hand, and pulling down on the bottom half with right hand, there is very little danger of hurting the beak. 

Hold it from the sides, to even out pressure, and just be gentle but firm.

It really is easy. I have fed the fussiest birds this way, and this little guy does not look like he's in any shape to fight very hard anyway...

Push the peas (gently) to the back of the throat, like Jay3 says, and he will have to swallow them when he closes his beak. He will not be able to spit them out if you do it this way.

The sugar and water solution is not enough to sustain him.


also...
Don't worry about the matted feathers. Bathing him is not important right now. He just needs food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Plex, have you been able to get food into the bird?


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Taxi's still in the same condition.

I'm getting plenty of water into him, but food is still a big problem. I've managed to feed him a bit, but not really enough to keep him going. He struggles really hard.

I've been trying to hunt down someone in Perth who would be able to take him and care for him, but NOTHING! And all the vets I've called say that they'd have to put him to sleep, and all the animal rescue centres and rehabs ony take NATIVE wildlife.

I'm really worried!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

So, why not simply get some Graham Crackers, and plain Cream of Wheat, make a 'formula' as I had outlined, work with the Pigeon gently, get him 'Nuzzling', and let him eat like I had described, using a Baby Nip ple?


You are going to kill him if you keep going this way.

I am surprised you have not killed him already.


If we here can take all this time trying to help you, the least you can do is take five minutes to learn to feed your Pigeon in a way which the Pigeon will agree with.


If he "struggles really hard" you are already blowing it and not dealing with him correctly.


Please re-read your own Thread for info on feeding options.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

I've made a paste with Graham Crackers, I haven't been able to find cream of wheat, I've even googled it to find out if it's called something different in Australia. I just can't find it.

I'm trying all of these things, he won't nuzzle, he shakes his head when I put my fingers on his beak, and twists his neck around. I've tried the two handed method, he still struggles. All I've been able to do is feed him little bits of paste at a time with a syringe.

I'm trying my best, and I do appreciate all of your help. I am actually listening as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Plex, if you hold him on your lap and against your body, and come from behind his head with your left hand, and grab his beak, he can't struggle. You have his head in your left hand. If you are holding his head firmly, then he can't shake it around. He's a little bird. He isn't all that strong. He will die if you don't get food into him.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Good news!

Taxi just had his first 30 split peas!

I realised I wasn't being forceful enough, with worrying about hurting him, so I gave it another go, and held his head tighter, and voila!

Are split peas ok? I ran out of freezer peas...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well at least you've got the hang of it, but can you get the frozen peas and frozen corn? You have got to get him to drink. The frozen peas and corn at least have moisture in them. The split peas will require water to soften them for the bird to be able to digest them. Do you have canned peas or corn right now? These aren't really the best thing as they have salt added, but if they are rinsed well, you get rid of 3/4 of the salt. Still, I'd only use those in an emergency. You need to get the bird to drink, or he will not be able to digest the peas. Does he drink?


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

I can get them today, I'll take a trip to the shop. I don't have canned peas or corn, but I'll just grab the frozen ones. I did soak the split peas, so they were soft and squishy, is that ok?
He seems to drink a little when I dip his beak in water, but I can't actually be sure that he really is, so I've been giving him water with a syringe as well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Be careful with the syringe, as you can aspirate him (drown him) if it goes down the wrong way. Just dribble it on the side of his beak, or give just ONE drop at a time in the very front of the inside of his beak and let him swallow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can tell if he is drinking when you dip his beak. And he should drink after being fed. If he doesn't, just keep trying.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have dog kibble? You cannot give it to him dry. You can soak it until it is soft, then squeeze most of the water out, and put a pea sized piece to the back of his throat and let him swallow. Not now, but after his crop empties, if it does empty with split peas in it.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Then he must be drinking. I found if I stroke the top of his beak while it's in water, he'll drink. I'm sitting with him in front of the heater, and getting him to drink, he's going along with it alright. I have cat biscuits, would they be ok?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Probably be okay til tomorrow. But don't feed him until his crop has emptied. You know where the crop is, right?


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

That's the chubby bit on his chest, right?


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

I found a pet store that has rearing mixes for birds. The lady on the phone said there was one that would probably be good for a pigeon. You mash it up with a boiled egg, and you can hand-feed him, or leave it for him to eat himself. Would that be a good option?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. You want to fill it to feel like a soft little pillow. Not hard. Don't feed him again until it empties.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is it for parrots and such?


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Okies, got it.

I'm not sure, she just said it would probably be good for a pigeon. I'm heading there soon, is there anything I should look out for?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm not sure what that food is like that you are getting. How will you feed it to him? Make sure you find out, as if he doesn't eat it on his own, you will have to get it into him. Be sure you understand how you are supposed to do that, just in case you need anything to make feeding him easier. Also, make sure it is for seed eating birds.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got back from the pet shop. 

I ended up getting a different one, that doesn't require egg.

It's a formula for parrots and the like, and it can be mixed to be soft but crumbly so I can hand feed it to him, or he can eat it himself. I can mix it thinner to use in a syringe, but I'm going to avoid that, because I want him to be able to eat on his own...I have to go back to work sometime, and there's not always someone here who can feed him!

He seems more alert than yesterday, and I don't think those split peas did him any harm. He's pooped quite a bit since I gave him those, and it looks more substantial than it has been so far.

Should I just stay with the formula, or give him other things?

I just had another thought, instead of the cat bikkies, I actually have vegetarian chicken pellets, since I keep chooks. If I soaked those, would they be any good to him?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If you would just have the patience to work with the Pigeon, get him 'Nuzzling', you could be feeding him proper small whole Seeds as I showed in the image I posted.

Please slow down and try and have some patience with the Bird.


Do your best to encourge and or guide his Beak for drinking, so he stays hydrated, and soon he will drink by himself.

For Water or Seeds, drape a Towel over your Lap as you sit, have the Pigeon on your Lap.

Formula would have made sence as an initial phase, for his having starved, as a mediary stop to 'solid' Foods.

At this point, especially since you have no means of managing formula in a safe manner, and no interest in allowing the PIgeon or working with the PIgeon for them to eat in a natural way, just skip it, and see if you can get him eating plain, small whole Seeds, such as Canary or Finch Seeds.

Any Pet store will have them.


Just gently work with the Pigeon, try and get him 'nuzzling', so he can eat from your hand as I showed, and he will be pecking soon enough anyway.


To get him nuzzling, moisten your finger tips on warm water, and softly 'massage' his Beal from the front.


The Seeds-in-Hand which I showed, one moves the Hand up and down, tilting the Hand at the "up" part, for the Seeds to roll into his opening Beak...he will open his Beak at the up part, and, he swallows then on the down stroke.


Like that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't want to start feeding formula from a syringe now. That's going backwards. You should have gotten the frozen peas and corn. You were going to get something that you can crumble, but I don't know what that is. Now you get formula. I know you are trying to help the bird, but you ask for help, then don't do what we tell you. How are we going to help you if you do things differently? The bird is old enough to be eating solid foods. Seed would be good, but the warmed up peas and corn are soft, and also contain moisture. And they are easier for him to pick up by himself once he gets the hang of it. Then he would begin eating the seed. You can go right to seed, but often peas and corn make it faster and easier for him to learn to pick up the seed.


----------



## Plex (Aug 9, 2010)

The formula is the stuff you can mix to be crumbly. I also got him frozen peas and corn and seed. 

After a couple of hours, he started nuzzling. Halfheartedly, but he gulped down a load of the formula. Won't do it with the seed or peas for some reason, but we'll get there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The peas you have to put in his mouth, like I said, toward the back of his throat. Then let him swallow. Then do another one. He will start eating them on his own, once he gets used to your feeding them to him. If you don't start getting enough food into him, he is going to die.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...


If you can manage the thawed out frozen Peas, then do several sessions a day, of like thirty five Peas a session, so in 24 hours, he has gotten four or five sessions, assuming his Crop is passing things well.


Just Peas is not really a very good complete diet though...so if you can, maybe get some Powdered Bird Vitamines, and lightly sprinkle one session worth, each day.

He may be weak and not very assertive from having had so little nutrition for the last weeks.


Please also see about getting some actual seeds of the kinds Pigeons like - actual Pigeon Mix, or, Canary or Finch Seed mixes, to which you could add raw Sunflower Hearts, and White Safflower Seeds ( if you can get those also ).


Best wishes!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, if you were to start with the peas and corn, it shouldn't be long before he can pick them up himself, and then he should quickly be able to go to seed. Feed only after the crop empties.


----------

